

Project Skyhook: Open-source Bitcoin ATM - rmason
http://www.projectskyhook.com/mfsid1dbn2vigw8muj8zj26jncpgw6

======
officialjunk
the form factor is small enough that i'd worry about the whole ATM being
stolen.

~~~
jboggan
Having previously worked in the ATM industry I can say that this is a very
serious problem.

Physical security is a big deal with ATMs and I haven't seen a single Bitcoin
ATM yet that is physically secure. They all utilize flimsy enclosures that are
easily defeated with a crowbar, allowing access both to the cash cassettes and
(more importantly for Bitcoin ATMs) the computer cage that necessarily has the
private keys on it. If someone were serious about physical security they'd be
finding old NCR 5888's or 5886's for cheap on the used market and refurbing
them to work with Bitcoin, since they have physical safes that are real
deterrents. You'd still have to relocate the "cages" to be inside the safe
enclosure (keeping the private keys safe), but that wouldn't be a big deal
with a Raspberry Pi or other small form factor Linux machine.

~~~
skyhookatm
You make a good point. Our units are smash and grab proof, with a 1/4" steel
plate lid, but we fully understand that security is an illusion and even the
most robust systems can be overcome by a nice enough drill bit and/or jig saw
blade. Encryption, however, is not an illusion. If someone goes to the trouble
of breaking into a Skyhook ATM while it's mounted to a business owner's
countertop, as unlikely as that sounds, the sensitive data inside is safe.

------
mplewis
There are way too many projects called Skyhook already. I'd worry about
running into litigation from the geolocation company.

~~~
skyhookatm
We chose 'Skyhook' for it's usage in science fiction as well as "Willy Wonka
and the Great Glass Elevator", wherein Willy Wonka is asked by Charlie's
Grandmother what keeps the elevator up in the air. He replies, "Skyhooks,". We
thought this was a humerous but fitting comparison to cryptocurrency in
general as well as services built thereupon.

------
camillomiller
When I think ATM I picture a machine that spits out cash turning a sum that's
available on a bank account into tangible currency. Money input is not even
possible here in Europe, and you need a different machine that accepts cash.
So, my doubt here is: why are they calling this machine a bitcoin-ATM if the
only telling it does is a mere dollars-to -bitcoin conversion?

~~~
simonmales
Technically they resemble vending machines. But they are easier to relate to
as an ATM.

~~~
skyhookatm
This. We continued to come up against a gap in understanding. The initial
impression for a lot of folks is that a bitcoin vending machine takes in
bitcoins and vends candy bars.

